# Who is a good charter for Tuna/Wahoo Pensacola?



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello all,

Along with six people, we are trying to find the best route for a rig trip this June. We would love to charter someone local but dont know if this will be price efficient compared to Venice, LA. Please let us know someone reasonable and good for our trip...If not, we may drive to Louisiana and stay the night and get a charter there. I've been on a Charter with Eddie Burger and it was fun. Also hear great things about super strike charters. if we do go to Venice, who is a good Captain to pick there price/efficient?

Thanks in advance,

Josh


----------



## SuperBowl Fishing (Feb 18, 2015)

Josh,
We are doing trips to the oil rigs and feel that we have some competitive prices. We have a few trips planned already for June. Check us out superbowlfishing.com If you have any questions feel free to contact me.

Capt Hixon


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

SuperBowl Fishing said:


> If you have any questions feel free to contact me.
> 
> Capt Hixon


Just took a look at your website and noted I could not locate a phone number.

Under the contact tab, nothing popped up.

PS: Nice looking fleet.


----------



## SuperBowl Fishing (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm about to fix that... thank you. You can contact me at 850-377-4544.

Capt Hixon


----------

